# 1099 Conundrum



## DancerX (Mar 21, 2018)

Was deactivated in May 2017. I reapplied and got rehired on Dec 29 2017

The 1099 they sent me only accounts for the 3 days at the end of the year.

How do I recover the 1099 info from Jan-May?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DancerX said:


> Was deactivated in May 2017. I reapplied and got rehired on Dec 29 2017
> 
> The 1099 they sent me only accounts for the 3 days at the end of the year.
> 
> How do I recover the 1099 info from Jan-May?


Go to a hub.


----------



## DancerX (Mar 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Go to a hub.


 Ever since I was rehired I've been trying to avoid hubs. I'm afraid I'll get deactivated again once they realize the mistake they made by rehiring me


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

DancerX said:


> Was deactivated in May 2017. I reapplied and got rehired on Dec 29 2017
> 
> The 1099 they sent me only accounts for the 3 days at the end of the year.
> 
> How do I recover the 1099 info from Jan-May?


You mean a) you reapplied using the same account, or b) you opened another one?

If a) then it should all be included in the same 1099. If b) then log into the old account and I imagine you'll find the other 1099 info there, even if the account was deactivated.


----------



## DancerX (Mar 21, 2018)

Opened a new account

Thanks y’all I got it. I was able to get into my old account.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

DancerX said:


> Opened a new account


So then just log into the old account on the partners website and it should be there. I'm guessing that Uber doesn't officially allow opening another account in such a situation and that you somehow slipped through the net.


----------



## DancerX (Mar 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> So then just log into the old account on the partners website and it should be there. I'm guessing that Uber doesn't officially allow opening another account in such a situation and that you somehow slipped through the net.


That's exactly what happened and why I want to avoid the hub


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DancerX said:


> That's exactly what happened and why I want to avoid the hub


How'd you do that??


----------

